# service manual wisconsin vg4d



## bill davis

looking to download a service manual for a wisconsin VG4D engine


----------



## chrpmaster

Bill first of all let me welcome you to The Tractor Forum. arty: 

Second I am not familiar with that engine. When I googled it and saw it was a 37hp gas engine my first question was what equipment is this on? That may help us find the manual you are looking for.

Andy


----------



## bill davis

*Manual*

Thanks Andy for giving it a shot, This particular motor is in a portable air compressor .unfortunately I'm at work and don't remember the brand .If you think it would help I'll get back to you another day .I'm using this engine for a wood processor I'm building ,It would be nice to have a manual for repairs.


----------



## chrpmaster

That must be some huge air compressor with a 37 hp engine :dazed: . Have you checked on a manufacturer website to see if they have something that would help?

When I googled your model I found several sites that offer parts and manuals. Here are a couple of the more interesting ones. I have no idea whether these are good or bad but might be somewhere to start.

http://www.wisconsinmotors.com/modwm.html

http://midampower.com/index.php?pr=Wisconsin_VG4D_engine

Andy

P.S. When you build your wood processor how about sharing some pictures of your progress. We love sharing projects around here


----------



## shane454ss

*service manual parts for vh4d*

im working on a bobcat skid steer has a vh4d in it that im rebuilding i just bought a servive manual for the motor from continentalengines.com for 19 dollars plus $10 shipping that was the cheapest i found it and i bought a rebuild kit from midamericapowercenter.com the kit will cost $525 




http://www.continentalengines.com[/URL] 

http://www.midamericapowercenter.com[/URL]


----------



## chrpmaster

Thanks for sharing the info and sources Shane. Thats exactly what this site is best at is sharing useful info with each other. 

If you want to share pics and story of your rebuild I know we would love to follow along.


----------



## shane454ss

*thanks for the reply*

i would love to show every one how this rebuild is going


----------



## dmccr

Shane:
How's the project? Have any pics? What can you tell us about rebuilding the Bobcat 720? I have a friend with one that is in need of the same treatment. What have you learned?


----------

